# John Deere GT245 carb keeps flooding



## olyezia (May 21, 2012)

I have a John Deere GT245 riding mower that keeps flooding. I have replaced the carb,rebuilt engine,replaced fuel lines and even had another small engine repairman look at it and we can not fix the problem. Help!!!!!


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Does it have a carb? If it does make sure the float level is set properly, also make sure the carb itself isn't dumping too much fuel into the engine.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

We need to know the engine maker and model number of the engine. Some carbs are fitted with a shut off solenoid and if not working properly will flood the engine.


----------



## olyezia (May 21, 2012)

The engine is a Kawasaki BS 15. I hope this helps. Thanks.


----------



## olyezia (May 21, 2012)

It has a carb but no adjustment.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

That's some extensive work you've done. Any chance the timing is not quite right?? I would lean towards the carb but you have replaced it....or did you rebuild it??


----------

